# Chiropractor



## drtshill (Jun 19, 2011)

Moving from Bangkok to Chiang Mai to do Chiropractic. Any suggestions?


----------



## Glen10 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hurry up and get crackin' !


----------



## drtshill (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Glenn I will


----------



## Glen10 (Jul 24, 2012)

Do you have the machine with rollers that stretches your back? Any type of hydro-massage? What are you fees? I haven't been for years, but I'm in need of a tune-up


----------

